# Ashtray recommendations



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

I was looking at some ashtrays and wondering what people like. I was eying the CI league ashtray. It looks pretty cool. I don't want to spend much on one because I would rather spend the money on cigars but think it would be nice to have a cigar ashtray.


----------



## PaulE (Nov 17, 2011)

Have you looked at the Stinky ashtray? It's easy to use and clean. That's the only 1 i use.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Don't look at me; I use this...


----------



## grapplefu (Jan 16, 2011)

Can't go wrong with a Stinky


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

I have two a stinky i use all the time and a dupoint that sits and looks nice


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Mark, I actually really like the Peterson ashtrays. I have thought about getting one and using it for both. I think that they are cool looking.

I will check into the Stinky ashtrays. Thanks guys.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

you can occasionally find a great deal on them at thrift stores & flea markets

other than that, anything that holds ashes works just fine


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

ejgarnut said:


> you can occasionally find a great deal on them at thrift stores & flea markets
> 
> other than that, anything that holds ashes works just fine


+1....I always find mine this way and they are usually vintage..even better. I have about 6-7 ashtrays.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I like perusing thrift stores and ebay for vintage and one of a kind stuff. I do have one of the CI crystal league ashtrays that I got from Cbid for ten bucks but also have about four others of varying sizes and materials.


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

I just use the back patio, or my smoker.


----------



## psycho_meatball (Jun 28, 2011)

+1 for a stinky.


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

bushes for me. I do a lot of moving around. I need to clean up all the butts. Its no small miracle that my wife does not complain about them...


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

If you wanna splurge a bit go for the xikar havana series. Quality stuff


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

when I smoke alone I use an oven spoon holder, you can get at wally world for ~$5 the stinky is also cool for herfs.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Another 2 options are the Oliva cigar ashtray and the nub ashtray which are on the monster fairly frequently for ~17 bucks. I don't like that the nub ashtray is super shallow though so I made some of my own ashtrays based a bit on the stinky ashtrays except mine are ceramic.


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

jimbo1 said:


> when I smoke alone I use an oven spoon holder, you can get at wally world for ~$5 the stinky is also cool for herfs.


+1 on the spoon rest. There's nothing else so cigar-ready that's not meant to be.


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

jimbo1 said:


> when I smoke alone I use an oven spoon holder, you can get at wally world for ~$5 the stinky is also cool for herfs.


That's a great idea... I'm jumpin all over that one... Thanks...


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Kindanutz said:


> That's a great idea... I'm jumpin all over that one... Thanks...


can't take credit for the idea, I think it was Rock who came up with it, and I tried it, just paying it forward.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

double post, I spazzed out.


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll throw my vote in for the stinky.


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

Goldstein said:


> I just use the back patio, or my smoker.


The same 2 things I use.


----------



## Coop (Jan 28, 2007)

I have many ash trays, lots of porcelein and crystal ones, but once I found stinky, that's all I use now. That deep dish makes a big difference, I hate the have the ash tray overflowing.


----------



## Scoops (Nov 29, 2011)

I own a stinky ashtray that is on a stand and it is the perfect hight for when you are sitting in a chair and don't have a table around such as when I am smoking in the garage during the winters. As others have said, the deepness of the stinky ashtray is very beneficial. Good Luck


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

May as well toss out another vote for the Stinky. They can be had for $18 delivered on Cigar Monster when they appear, they clean VERY easily, and can hold approximately 1,000,000 cigar's worth of ash and butts.


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

This is my current ashtray. Handcrafted with wood, glass and aluminium and personalised. Not done by me but gifted by a very talented BOTL.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Put me down for the Stinky as well. In fact I have bought a couple extra and brought them over to cigar friendly friends when I go over for a night and leave them.

They then tend to be the go to ashtray whenever I go back.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

something like this works for me and pretty cheap.


----------



## Dirtroad (Feb 27, 2011)

Stinky, for sure. I have 3 of them.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Spoon rest from discount store - $2.50 - that's my everyday when it's just me smoking.

I have a stinky from a very generous secret santa that I use when I have friends over who smoke.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Just curious.....with the immense amount of cash we spend on cigars, why is it necessary to use the cheapest possible option as an ashtray? Don't you think something really nice is worth it?


----------



## Hain84 (Mar 20, 2012)

Stinky is the way to go.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> Just curious.....with the immense amount of cash we spend on cigars, why is it necessary to use the cheapest possible option as an ashtray? Don't you think something really nice is worth it?


i use my dell keyboard, or my lap, or my desk......damn near anything but my tat ashtray..... never fails "ploop" right after i think hey maybe i should knock that ash off....nah it looks sturdy.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

kapathy said:


> i use my dell keyboard, or my lap, or my desk......damn near anything but my tat ashtray..... never fails "ploop" right after i think hey maybe i should knock that ash off....nah it looks sturdy.


Keyboards do seem to make excellent ashtrays.


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

kapathy said:


> never fails "ploop" right after i think hey maybe i should knock that ash off....nah it looks sturdy.


Exactly my plight!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Booyaa, I really like your ashtray, very unique, very nice! 

I've been using a pickle jar lid for the last few weeks but just upgraded to the bottom half of a pipe tobacco tin because it is deeper. I want to get a nice lighter before I get a nice ashtray but when I finally do I'll get The Stinky as it gets such good reviews. My only problem is that every time I go to buy a nice lighter or ashtray I think about the smokes I could get instead and end up with a shopping cart full of cigars and free shipping. 

Oh well, at least jar lids, matches and tins work well.


----------



## Dirtroad (Feb 27, 2011)

Right now, you can get the Stinky Jr. free from CI with an order over $110.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> Just curious.....with the immense amount of cash we spend on cigars, why is it necessary to use the cheapest possible option as an ashtray? Don't you think something really nice is worth it?


I use cheap ashtrays because an ashtray has no effect on the cigar, I have no issues w/ people who like ashtrays and spend a lot of money on them, but it's not really a big deal for me, I like my $5 oven spoon rest turned ashtray, not the prettiest thing, but serves its purpose. I guess if I did have a cigar room and it was part of the decor then yes I could spend more money on a sweet ashtray then I see your point.


----------



## Under A Mountain (May 24, 2007)

I bought one of these years ago, a spin'o'matic, cant believe the price of them now 60bucks









But people like the retro look


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Booyaa said:


> This is my current ashtray. Handcrafted with wood, glass and aluminium and personalised. Not done by me but gifted by a very talented BOTL.


That is [email protected]$$$!!!

I just got a Stinky used it last night for the first time and cant see having anything that would work better.
+1 Stinky


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Stinky Floor Ashtray with accessory tray. Hands down best ashtray ever! The tray is perfect for lighter, cutter, and even big enough/sturdy enough for a couple of drinks. The ash bowl is so deep that I had probably close to a hundred cigar ashes in there and it was only a little more then half full. (ashes, not nubs. I put the nubs in a ziplock and throw them away so they don't stink up the room)


----------



## Dirtroad (Feb 27, 2011)

I have that same one in chrome and love it. It's great for guests when I don't have a side table for them.


----------



## bullitt5561 (Aug 2, 2012)

Room 101 ashtray or any tatuaje


----------



## wrx04 (Apr 1, 2012)

I use a stinky as well. It stays outside, and i literally use the power-washer on it when it gets nasty. Still looks brand new after 6 months of use. Pretty cool, considering it cost less than $20.


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

Big Stinky


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Stinky is the way to go. Have a Stinky Jr. here, and always looking at the larger ones for a purchase in the near future.


----------



## smoking ash (Aug 22, 2010)

Another big stinky here!:smoke2:


----------



## Under A Mountain (May 24, 2007)

Very nice!

Edited to say the big stinky with stand


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

GoJohnnyGo said:


> Booyaa, I really like your ashtray, very unique, very nice!
> 
> I've been using a pickle jar lid for the last few weeks but just upgraded to the bottom half of a pipe tobacco tin because it is deeper. I want to get a nice lighter before I get a nice ashtray but when I finally do I'll get The Stinky as it gets such good reviews. My only problem is that every time I go to buy a nice lighter or ashtray I think about the smokes I could get instead and end up with a shopping cart full of cigars and free shipping.
> 
> Oh well, at least jar lids, matches and tins work well.


Get Ya a Ronson lighter and you will have plenty of money for sticks and a tray. I love my $2.00 lighter!!!


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

I hear there is a Canadian fellow on here that is making his own hard wood ashtrays. Maybe he will make and sell you one!


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

I use a small stainless steel pail that the Mrs. picked up at Target for ~$2


----------



## eddyeddy (Jul 12, 2012)

+1 for spoon rest


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a very nice vintage ash tray stand with a big brown glass cigar ashtray in it that I use in my smoking shed. I picked that up from a family in the neighborhood who was giving it away. I also have another one of the same cigar ashtrays I got at a local antique place, and for my formal outdoor dining room, I have a nice white porcelin ashtray from a flea market in Vancouver.


----------



## naajsmith (Jul 1, 2012)

Just received my Big Stinky today! Sure beats the coffee mug I've been using.


----------



## eddyeddy (Jul 12, 2012)

that's what I got


----------

